# Anyone had success after 2nd FET with same batch - please help?



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

has anyone had an FET success after 2 goes with the same batch? Ive had a fresh and a frozen cycle and got 2 frosties left - what success do I have?  I'm kind of resigned to failure and this is all we can afford now! (one more FET I'm sad to say) so I guess there won't be much hope but we just feel that we must use the 2 remaining frosties (if they survive the thaw!)  
Any similar stories would be most appreciated


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Mollieboo - 
As you can see from my signature I have had loads of FET over the last few years.

In my last IVF we managed 8 embryos to be frozen.... 1st time we thawed 4 and put back 2... no luck... we then had 4 left and the hospital insisted we thawed them all .....  we did and put back 2.... I had already had a total of 12 embryos replaced by FET over the previous few years and I felt I was just going through the motions all over again...... but I was gobsmacked to find that this last one worked!!!!

I have had private clinic natural cycle FET and NHS clinic medicated FET.... I have achieved 2 pregnancies with the medicated FET  but sadly the first I miscarried 2 years ago at 7 weeks....  and the 2nd which is still current is 12 weeks and counting.....

Have you been given the option at your clinic of either natural or medicated FET cycle?

I also had a hydrosalphinx and had tubal surgery to cancel out the risk of cytotoxic fluid entering the uterus from the hydrosalphinx... from what I understand though, it is debated whether the Hydrosalphix fluids do actually prevent implantation.... All I know is that I had a successful implantation before I had the tubal surgery..... but I miscarried... so who knows?

Finally as a last resort last year I decided to have a Hysteroscopy, which is an internal investigation going directly into the uterus with a camera to check for fibroids or other uterine and possible lining abnormalities which could be preventing implantation...... During the procedure your womb is flushed with saline...... Afterwards I found that my menstrual blood was much fresher and heavier and without clots, It was like it was when I was in my early twenties.... My last FET attempt was the only one after I had the Hysteroscopy and I dont know if the Hysteroscopy had any bearing on the success, but I think it could have helped......

I know how hard it feels to keep going on with treatment sometimes... I got on a real downer and felt it was not worth the stress many times over .....but my hubby really didnt want me to give up hope.... so I kept going .... I could have easily walked away when it got tough... but I kept battling on...... Its the hardest thing to do sometimes, but I am so grateful now that I did keep going..... as I am now pregnant and I have a chance .... I never imagined I could get this far...... but I have ....... don't give up on your dreams.....



Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue
and the dreams that you dare to dream
really do come true


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

hi mollieboo,

i had 2 FET the first resulted in a missed miscarriage and the second gave us a beautiful little girl.  I know that it is difficult to keep positive but you have to keep in mind that the 2 frosties you have left may be the ones that are going to work.  

      

Red


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

AAAwww!!! both of u thank u from my heart - Im not a newcomer as u can see - but have ben with FF for nearly 3 yrs now and it always gives me hope ....I think i need more stories ... like urs to give me hope - we;ve had 2 fresh cycles and from the last one we got 8 frosties but lost 4 in defrost to get 2 implantes and now are left with 2 day 2 grade 1's not that will mean anything a to whether they defrost or not -i think my question is - do i have hope or do i have implantation problems but saying this i think i must have my 2 frosties first before getting too worried and u two have made me think positively


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

can a second fet with the same batch really work I pray so


----------



## cupcake (Jan 3, 2006)

Mollieboo -


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

I've got my follow up con on tuesday so we will see what the outcome of that is - but if it's anything to go by the last few follow ups - it probably won't give me any more answers
I am so so happy that it has worked for u two ladies though  
but employ good stories from other [people as need some positve thinking


----------

